# Apparently Stacy Westerfall is deaf and mute! ROFL



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

*bashes head off wall*

Side note... I love Roxy and still tear up over her death :-(


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Every time I think people can't get any stupider, I'm proven wrong. :-x


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

You'd think Ms Westfall's skills as a rider and trainer were remarkable and inspirational enough as-is, without having to make up a story to go with it. What's the point of doing that? Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I JUST saw this on my facebook newsfeed! It's ridiculous, a non-horsey friend posted it and said how amazing it is.. Wrong.. I corrected their information and now she's mad at me.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

DrumRunner said:


> I JUST saw this on my facebook newsfeed! It's ridiculous, a non-horsey friend posted it and said how amazing it is.. Wrong.. I corrected their information and now she's mad at me.


Yeah, that's the situation I'm in right now. I just look like a big ol party pooper


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You buncha meanie poopy heads! How dare you CORRECT them?! :twisted:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

SR, I'm still sporting the "Sparkly Meaning Doodie Head" title..

bahaha!! Using the method of the American Indians..


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My friend who is a "western horse genius" posted that.

I spewed fiery sarcasm at her. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, my Mom sent me that in an e-mail and I couldn't decide whether to laugh my *** off or roll my eyes plumb out of my head (granted, my mom is decidedly non-horsey and doesn't know _anything_ about the show world or the people in it).


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Is she also 14 years old? When can we see the Disney film...


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, sounds like this big ol fib has been making itself around the web then


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

:lol: Yeah I don't want to live on this planet anymore. Kthanksbye.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep...showed up on my facebook news feed as well. Wouldn't you love to know who started it?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I totes saw this on my feed


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am so out of the loop! I haven't had this show up on my newsfeed yet. But I have a good chunk of people hidden on my feed.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd love to see Stacey Westfall's face when she discovers that she is a deaf-mute. :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Delfina said:


> I'd love to see Stacey Westfall's face when she discovers that she is a deaf-mute. :lol:


Ditto! lol

I moved away from my home town for a few years. When I was gone there was something on facebook about my death. I was like "say what now?" I called my Mom and asked her when I died. She said she was about to call me and ask the same thing lol.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> I moved away from my home town for a few years. When I was gone there was something on facebook about my death. I was like "say what now?" I called my Mom and asked her when I died. She said she was about to call me and ask the same thing lol.


I would have had to play around with that a bit..


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I would have had to play around with that a bit..


Oh it was tempting but alas I wasn't that sick of a freak. It turned out to be some girl that I went to high school with trying to stir drama. About what I have no idea. It was just a very random "huh?" thing. Like, there is nothing to gain or lose by saying I am dead. I have a small circle of friends by choice, and am rather anti social. So I really didn't get it.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Oh it was tempting but alas I wasn't that sick of a freak. It turned out to be some girl that I went to high school with trying to stir drama. About what I have no idea. It was just a very random "huh?" thing. Like, there is nothing to gain or lose by saying I am dead. I have a small circle of friends by choice, and am rather anti social. So I really didn't get it.


LOL I would have called her and acted like something coming to haunt her for causing drama. I'm a sick freak like that though.. I like to scare people, especially children.. How awful is that?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

She needs to make a video response to this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hehe Drum...Me too. :rofl:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> Someone mentioned this in chat last night, and just this morning people have been sharing a facebook version of it around and it popped up on my feed. After my initial rage, I laughed so hard. :rofl: Thought I'd share with the rest of you for the lols.
> 
> Bareback - YouTube



why do you laugh at this 
disabled people can ride you know 
I an disabled and I ride


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Country Woman said:


> why do you laugh at this
> disabled people can ride you know
> I an disabled and I ride


People are laughing because Stacy Westfall is neither blind nor deaf, and it's a moronic 'inspirational' story. :wink:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh Now I understand thanks for explaining this


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

but I do how ever love the song Live Like You are Dying by Tim McGraw


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

It'd be great if there was a REAL story of a disabled person doing this, but to make up a fib about it is shameful, and laughable in its best state.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Who posted that this woman Stacy is deaf and mute 
should be ashamed


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

This morning I posted a comment on a friend's Facebook feed correcting her misinforming Stacey Westfall video. It lasted a few hours, then she deleted my comment - but not the video and false info!

"Nooo Noooo, don't tell confuse me with facts. Just let me spread the lies about people, because the story just makes me feel sooooo good".

Ugh.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

freia said:


> This morning I posted a comment on a friend's Facebook feed correcting her misinforming Stacey Westfall video. It lasted a few hours, then she deleted my comment - but not the video and false info!
> 
> "Nooo Noooo, don't tell confuse me with facts. Just let me spread the lies about people, because the story just makes me feel sooooo good".
> 
> Ugh.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep, I did see this on youtube a while ago. I was surprised to say the least! Pretty rediculous.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Duhhhhh. 

I told you guys you don't need cruel bits or whips or spurs or saddles or shoes or voice commands or halters to be friends with your poneh. 

:lol: I'm surprised Roxy hasn't turned into a black stallion yet. It would spice up the story a bit more, doncha think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Duhhhhh.
> 
> I told you guys you don't need cruel bits or whips or spurs or saddles or shoes or voice commands or halters to be friends with your poneh.
> 
> ...


That's the only thing the "spiced" up story needed, you're right! Should of said it was a stallion :rofl:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

here is what Stacy Westfall has to say about it:lol: Great site BTW!!
Stacy Westfall Deaf & Mute? « Stacy Westfall Horseblog


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

paintedpastures said:


> here is what Stacy Westfall has to say about it:lol: Great site BTW!!
> Stacy Westfall Deaf & Mute? « Stacy Westfall Horseblog


Its weird this is apparently all old news, wonder who brought it back from the grave :?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I saw this a while ago, Several of us reported the fb profile


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Besides That most amazing ride with Stacey & Roxy, I also enjoy this performance by her & Vaquero!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

This again! Poor Miss Westfall. 

A cousin sent me the video with the false information some time ago. It was sweet of her to do that, because she is not interested in horses but knows I am and I used to interpret for some Deaf friends.

When I didn't respond, she emailed me twice asking if I'd gotten it and what did I think? I emailed back just saying, "Don't ask me about it." We got a good laugh over it when she called me.

Now she uses that phrase on me whenever I ask how life is, the family is, how a holiday supper went...


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Stop it you guys! You are totally screwing with the foundation of my reality.
All things on the internet are always true! 
All things on the internet are always true! 
All things on the internet are always true! 
Happy place! 
Happy place!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It finally made it's way to my newsfeed - via my sister, of all people, who I thought would have known better....and now I'm a meanie poo-poo head that made her feel dumb by pointing out the true story...........


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

My childhood instructor shared it. I was really shocked because she used to show the QH circuit. She thanked me for telling her, but I feel bad now lol


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My sister who knows only which end of a horse does what sent me that video. I watched it then told my sister it was a mistake, told her a little of the trainer, Stacy, and that it wouldn't matter if she was a deaf mute when it comes to horse training. I remember everyone making a big deal out of Stevie Wonder being blind and could sing and play piano. Huh? At that time many piano tuners were blind and could play wonderfully well and a few might sing as well. Our tuner was a brilliant player. His voice......mmm no.


----------

